
Can I put out a cigarette on aluminum MacBooks? - ultrasandwich
https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/121345/can-i-put-out-a-cigarette-on-aluminum-mac-books
======
VLM
Much more impressed if they can use a macbook to ignite the cig.

Do you remember the movie "Office Space" and the "jump to conclusions mat"?
There's a law of nature that all SO answers must be about 9 steps ahead in a
different direction from the question. A much more correct interaction would
be "can I turn my macbook into an ashtray?" "Yes, just make sure to remove all
the plastic first"

My instantaneous reaction was someone's making an art exhibit and their
macbook ashtray will be sitting right next to their vintage Mac aquarium
conversion. Or they have a broken mac and want the weirdest possible ashtray
for their company smoking area.

------
Zenst
yes you can, now if it is alight then that right there is an expensive ashtray
and and beyond chemical oxidisation increase the ask can and eventualy will
get sucked into the parts you just don't want dust and ash. Be that keyboard
build up or sucked into intake vents. Then there is the tar buildup from the
smoke.

So the real question is why would you do that and it will only increase the
probability of issues down the line, maybe not right there, but one day.

~~~
unwind
How can you "put out" a cigarette that isn't lit?

~~~
JetSpiegel
Special promiscuous fags.

~~~
coffeeyesplease
I saw what did there.

